

SpaceX Falcon aims for telecoms market with SES-8 launch - dcg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25087861

======
dcg
The launch is scheduled to be broadcast at 5:00 PM EST.

[http://www.spacex.com/webcast/](http://www.spacex.com/webcast/)

